# Cant go wrong for £27.99..



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

http://mail.eurocarparts.com/t/l?ss...I3FazG09XWAwTJUel_KkuCRO04aYmHukpUvrxSAufZ6AM
You also get 5 litres of screen wash free  if you spend over 40 quid.

Its also 25% off weekend at ECP.

Just checked a bit of history and this used to be £99.99 december 2014.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Extra bonus.......i`ve just put the code in and its come up at £20.99


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered and its due to come today with free delivery.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got the last one in Telford - can't go wrong for £21


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

tbh 1/2" is a bit heavy for most things, you shouldn't need more than a 3/8" drive for anything.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What code gets it to £21?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

cheers for this dude i'll have one of them for the sake of £21 looks mega for the price! :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

be rude not to throw a BSD on the order wouldnt it


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

m4rkymark said:


> tbh 1/2" is a bit heavy for most things, you shouldn't need more than a 3/8" drive for anything.


Mate... It's £21. And only some of the sockets are 1/2" drive. most are 1/4". I use 1/2" drive for most stuff. Better to use 1/2" than knacker smaller stuff no?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

nanoman said:


> what code gets it to £21?


holiday25


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I see holiday25 is the promo code. Got the last one in Paisley.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got a phone call and it will be here within the hour.....thats service


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Just made a detour at work to pick one up. Need to think aof a way to get it past the missus now!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ordered one for collection at Derby. For the price even if some of the sockets give up after a while I would be happy.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Collecting one as we speak, nice one OP


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:thumb:Cheers bud just ordered one for delivery £20.99


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

big ant said:


> Just made a detour at work to pick one up. Need to think aof a way to get it past the missus now!


Leave it in the boot get up 2am sneak it in rough up the box 'oh that thing yeah had it ages, my dad brother mate gave it me, do you remember the time I fixed that ??? That's what I used"


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Niceone thanks op for that bargain !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Ordered, be handy having everything in one rather than multiple kits for dismantling and re-assembling furniture with the impending house move.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Ordered, be handy having everything in one rather than multiple kits for dismantling and re-assembling furniture with the impending house move.


Ha. My thoughts exactly. We're moving on 27th!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> Ha. My thoughts exactly. We're moving on 27th!


Off topic, but 23rd for us. This weekend was meant to be the beginning of packing, taking apart the spare room and study. Instead the inlaws invited themselves down so I put everything back how it should be over a few hours this morning, now they aren't sure if they are coming.

Someone will be wearing the 19mm 1/2" drive socket and associated ratchet handle if this continues!


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Just picked mine up from Wokingham branch....
Obviously not snap on quality but feels great for the money...

















Handy to have all those tools to hand in one sturdy box.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine came within 1 hour of ordering 

Just need some stickers as it looks a bit bare....wheres Whizzer


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good just ordered:thumb:Thanks for the heads up tip OP.SJ.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> Mate... It's £21. And only some of the sockets are 1/2" drive. most are 1/4". I use 1/2" drive for most stuff. Better to use 1/2" than knacker smaller stuff no?


Granted it's cheap but no doubt cheap for a reason. When people use 1/2" sockets I find they tend to tighten stuff up way too much thinking the bigger the better and all that, as I say 3/8 is more than enough for about 95% of the stuff you need to do on a car.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> Granted it's cheap but no doubt cheap for a reason. When people use 1/2" sockets I find they tend to tighten stuff up way too much thinking the bigger the better and all that, as I say 3/8 is more than enough for about 95% of the stuff you need to do on a car.


I wish I'd bought 1/2" but instead got 3/8...struggled to do work on the brakes until I borrowed tools (which I hate doing!)

Suspect it's the one area you need the extra grunt of 1/2" and my bad for not thinking it through.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't need a new toolbox but at that price I had to buy one!

Even with £5.95 postage it's a bargain


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks. 
Didn't need one but just ordered one along with some BSD for £26.23 delivered.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I keep seeing BSD mentioned where Euro Car Parts are concerned. What is it?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I keep seeing BSD mentioned where Euro Car Parts are concerned. What is it?


Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

m4rkymark said:


> Granted it's cheap but no doubt cheap for a reason. When people use 1/2" sockets I find they tend to tighten stuff up way too much thinking the bigger the better and all that, as I say 3/8 is more than enough for about 95% of the stuff you need to do on a car.


Sockets are generally sized to a suitable ratchet.

Over the years I've built up quite a large selection of tools and use 1/2" drive for probably 75% of everything I do. Removing wheels, calipers, dampers, bumpers etc

I fact I'd say my 3/8 is the least used ratchet, only really used for the odd 13mm nut or bolt. I tend to use a little 1/4" for for anything under 13mm, and 1/2" for most things 15mm upwards.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I keep seeing BSD mentioned where Euro Car Parts are concerned. What is it?


Generally regarded as the mother of all qds epic shine and beading beyond belief.


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> Sockets are generally sized to a suitable ratchet.
> 
> Over the years I've built up quite a large selection of tools and use 1/2" drive for probably 75% of everything I do. Removing wheels, calipers, dampers, bumpers etc
> 
> I fact I'd say my 3/8 is the least used ratchet, only really used for the odd 13mm nut or bolt. I tend to use a little 1/4" for for anything under 13mm, and 1/2" for most things 15mm upwards.


I'm the same 1/2" on the bigger stuff, 1/4" on the smaller. I gave up on the cheaper sockets years ago as they just crack under pressure. I stuck with teng & halfords professional which I find are quality and reasonably priced. On that deal the box alone is worth the £20 though.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

m4rkymark said:


> Granted it's cheap but no doubt cheap for a reason. When people use 1/2" sockets I find they tend to tighten stuff up way too much thinking the bigger the better and all that, as I say 3/8 is more than enough for about 95% of the stuff you need to do on a car.


Ham fisted eejits might have over tighten stuff but not people with half a brain.

I beg to differ that 95% of jobs you need to do on a car are fine with 3/4"D. Sockets for removing wheelnuts generally only come in 1/2"D, doing brakes and stuff will generally require 1/2D". I don't remember ever owning or even seeing a general purpose torque wrench in anything other than 1/2"D.

Most common jobs I do on my cars, swapping wheels and doing brakes...

:thumb:


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)

LMAO!

Just ordered one!

29 quid shipped to Sweden!! 

Arman


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

£20.99 with free shipping, if it's **** my dads birthday is coming up. Failing that I'll replace the tools with a halfords set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hufty said:


> Generally regarded as the mother of all qds epic shine and beading beyond belief.


With a glowing review like that I have had to place an order to see what the fuss is about


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

Is it hardened steel? I've split sockets and rounded off too many bits in the past...I know it's cheap but it's cheap for a reason....hmm I don't know if I should get it or not!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

£26 delivered to Scottish islands as ECP call us.


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

Scrabble said:


> Just picked mine up from Wokingham branch....
> Obviously not snap on quality but feels great for the money...
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics aren't loading mate. Can you post them again please?

Edit...stuff it..just ordered it! Ha ha! £21 delivered you can't go wrong.
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

reganlives said:


> Your pics aren't loading mate. Can you post them again please?
> 
> Edit...stuff it..just ordered it! Ha ha! £21 delivered you can't go wrong.
> Sent using Tapatalk


It's worth the money for the box alone


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

gatecrasher3 said:


> With a glowing review like that I have had to place an order to see what the fuss is about


You won't be disappointed bud :thumb:


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

Ive ordered one for fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

They're apparently out of stock now. But says they'll deliver within a couple of days though

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine is turning up today, should have been tomorrow but I changed the delivery to Thursday. Not sure why it's now today but I'm off out for an MoT shortly and won't be in.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Got mine today popped few stickers on.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Got mine today popped few stickers on.


Looks mega with some stickers on


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Hufty said:


> Got mine today popped few stickers on.


Got any pics of it open?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The Stanley knife casing is comedy thin and I was missing a few screw bits even though wrapped in plastic. Still a handy storage box and some cheap tools to abuse


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Case looks fairly decent though, is it a standard size so I can get tray inserts and replace with my lovely shiny halford tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You could probably use the inserts supplied and just replace with your other tools if same size.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve kept the top insert/tray but binned the bottom one so i could fit all my spanners in.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

had a go of it today to do some bits and bobs. Tools seem decent to be honset apart from the screwdriver and torx bits. Stanley knife seems a little fragile but made a hell of a job on my thumb!


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

Mine turned up yesterday but the toolbox is damaged. Looks like it's been dropped so I've sent them pictures and asked for a replacement.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Not even had a despatch email yet, there mail order in my experience is absolutely shocking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As you would expect the socket bits are pants, used them last night briefly. Will be getting lobbed.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

It all looks like cheap rubbish. 
Better off putting the money towards a Halfords Advanced set. They start fom £60 and its lifetime guarantee.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...rds-advanced-professional-90-piece-socket-set


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

My plan is too use this for the box only, I have the halfords sets to fill it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

QPRsteve said:


> My plan is too use this for the box only, I have the halfords sets to fill it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same plan as me


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

steve_07 said:


> Same plan as me


I've got a small box and a large box already so this will keep everything nice and tidy


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry to say it but I looked at this tool set, and thought it reminded me of a cheap set of tools in a box I bought along time ago. Probably from Argos. It was a lesson leaned and since them I've only bought decent branded stuff. You really do get what you pay for with tools.


----------

